# Pfizer Genotropin



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my training partners just got his hands on some 12mg Genotropin cartridges and is trying to work out measurements. Does the following sound about right;

1mg = 3iu (well close enough) ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes mate, so for example 5mg is the equivalent to 15iu and in this case the Pfizer stuff... 12mg is equivalent to 36iu


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yes mate, so for example 5mg is the equivalent to 15iu and in this case the Pfizer stuff... 12mg is equivalent to 36iu


thought so, just wanted to double check


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

also, where can i buy a pen for the Geno cartridges too, anyone know? Bet theyre expensive, being LED and all.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> also, where can i buy a pen for the Geno cartridges too, anyone know? Bet theyre expensive, being LED and all.


hahaha bro, just tilit the pen upside down and with an insulin plunger press on the grey bit so all the water mixes with the powder...

then peirce the rubber and take out accordingly...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

rs60786 said:


> hahaha bro, just tilit the pen upside down and with an insulin plunger press on the grey bit so all the water mixes with the powder...
> 
> then peirce the rubber and take out accordingly...


yeah its just a massive feck about measuring tho lol


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

can't u just draw it with a slin injection


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I only use these pens now(apart from when I am away and I use tribal tops) as confirmed 1mg is 3iu because they are 36iu in 1ml of solution, 10iu on the Slin pin is 3.6iu........


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I only use these pens now(apart from when I am away and I use tribal tops) as confirmed 1mg is 3iu because they are 36iu in 1ml of solution, 10iu on the Slin pin is 3.6iu........


does this mean a Geno cartridge will fit in a Novo pen?










as you can see i have a Slin pen, but no Geno cartridge as my mate only gave me the box to view and ask around about etc.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> does this mean a Geno cartridge will fit in a Novo pen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro were is that genotropin from? Looks different from the 1s ive used...

Mine looked like this:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

a friend gets in on prescription, has done since they were 7 years old.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> a friend gets in on prescription, has done since they were 7 years old.


Sounds like the sort of friend i need hahaha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

def good stuff, my mates only been on it afew days and his hands have swollen badly, having to lower the dose. Only running 3.6iu at the moment.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> def good stuff, my mates only been on it afew days and his hands have swollen badly, having to lower the dose. Only running 3.6iu at the moment.


He uses gh constantly since 7?

What he using it for?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

rs60786 said:


> He uses gh constantly since 7?
> 
> What he using it for?


never seen her, but id imagine its down to a growth defeat or something.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to bring this up, but how did you manage to use the cartridge without the pen? As Ive got some of these to use eventually


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Sorry to bring this up, but how did you manage to use the cartridge without the pen? As Ive got some of these to use eventually


 you can use insulin needle.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> you can use insulin needle.


 Is it easy? Or can I fck it up easily?

Either this or wait one week for the other hgh.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Is it easy? Or can I fck it up easily?
> 
> Either this or wait one week for the other hgh.


 As long as you can work out how much to drawer, then easy.


----------



## adiwitko (Apr 8, 2021)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Is it easy? Or can I fck it up easily?
> 
> Either this or wait one week for the other hgh.


 just use the cartridge as a vial and stick your needle through the top/stopper as shown in A and reconstitute the GH with some BAC water and suck it up into your insulin syringe.


----------

